# A káromkodás impotenciát okoz...



## lyvian (2004 Október 21)

Egy kutató szerint a káromkodás impotenciát okoz


A jekatyerinburgi Ökológiai Központ tudományos vezetője, Gennagyij Cseurin azt állítja, sikerült kiderítenie a nyomdafestéket nem tűrő szavak eredetét és kísérleti úton bizonyítania, a káromkodás negatív hatással van a férfierőre - olvasható a NEWS orosz nyelvű hírportálján. 

A tudós elmondta, a trágárnak számító kifejezések egykor varázsigék voltak, amelyeket az erősebb nem képviselői a férfierő védelmében végzett szertartások alkalmával mondtak el. Évente mindössze 16 olyan nap volt, amikor engedélyezték a varázsigék használatát, amelyek egyébként szigorú tilalom alá estek. 

A gátlástalanul káromkodó férfiak így az impotencia veszélyének teszik magukat, a trágárkodó nők pedig lassacskán férfiasodnak - véli Cseurin.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 21)

Ez nalam forditva mixik, ha impotens leszek, karomkodni fogok :wacko:


----------



## alma (2004 Október 21)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Oct 21 2004, 07:56 AM
> *Egy kutató szerint a káromkodás impotenciát okoz
> 
> 
> ...





Melyek ezek a szavak??? figyelem! Pontosítást kérek!! Mert akkor mindjárt tudnánk ki impotens a dumcsin :evil :rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 21)

:meghajolo :rohog


----------



## lyvian (2004 Október 22)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Oct 21 2004, 02:56 PM
> *
> a trágárkodó nők pedig lassacskán férfiasodnak - véli Cseurin.
> [post=140138]Quoted post[/post]​*



Annyi kérdésem lenne ezzel a cikkel kapcsolatban... :blink: :wacko:

...de az egyik legfontosabb, ami esetleg engem érinthet(ne)...Vajon mit ért azalatt a kutató, hogy lassan férfiasodni...???
...bajuszom nőhet...szakálam...netalán még más is...? :blink: :blink:


----------



## Ditta (2004 Október 22)

Hu ha ezt igen komolynak kell am venni <_< Ezek szerint akkor aki karomkodik megvaltoztathatja a nemet??????????? Szoval olyannok lesznek mint a hienak, hogy nem lehet tudni hogy fiu vagy lany vagy talan mindketto az alkalom tol fugg????? Es vajon ez a joember tapasztalatbol beszel ilyen meggyozodessel :rohog :rohog


----------



## Boszi (2004 Október 22)

Nem maga a karomkodas miatt lesznek impotensek ha egyaltalan azok lesznek, hanem altalaban a karomkodok egy merges, feszult, stresszes emberek es ez az ami befolyasolja az egeszseget tobbek kozott feltehetoen az impotenciat.


----------



## JuliG (2004 Október 22)

Boszinak igaza van. ) Ez jobban hiheto, mint az, amit az okologus csaj mond. Vagy O is ezt akarta kifejteni csak rosszul kozelitett hozza?


----------



## jullan (2004 Október 22)

> *a káromkodás negatív hatással van a férfierőre *



Ha-ha-ha. De jo,hogy nö vagyok.

Csöcsikének nehezebb a dolga.... :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 22)

Aha :blink: Csdak en nem karomkodom, tudod a gyerekszoba futyul


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Október 22)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Oct 21 2004, 01:56 PM
> *Egy kutató szerint a káromkodás impotenciát okoz
> 
> 
> ...



Majdnem olyan komoly, mint a margarin rákkeltő hatása. De ha igaz, akkor k*rvára ráb*sztam.


----------



## orgiutas (2007 Szeptember 26)

Na [email protected], ez szívás


----------



## bogaras (2007 Szeptember 28)

Tehát mi intelligens férfiak ( akik nem káromkodunk ) egyre nagyobb potenciával rendelkezünk minél jobban nem káromkodunk. Az erő velünk van ! \\m/


----------



## christy37 (2007 Szeptember 28)

A téma nem semmiAkkor én lehetnék valami ,,serkentő"/mert ez itt nem a reklám helye/ szer forgalmazó!Sok ilyen inpotencia gyanunuban szenvedő kollegám van, és a kolleganőimről, már ne is beszéljünkMég az a szerencse, hogy annyi szörtelenitési mód van már, a gyanta azért lenne jó, mert az a nagy arcot is leszedné


----------



## tati126hu (2009 Március 4)

Ez a hír mekkora kacsa!


----------



## Reitenbach Kata (2009 Március 21)

Szabó Éva pszichológus szerint a káromkodás, a szitkozódás nem más, mint az agresszió egyik megnyilvánulási formája, a verbális agresszió része. A káromkodások alapvető tulajdonsága, hogy amennyiben valamelyik embertársunkat illetik, annak legintimebb szféráit – Istenhez fűződő viszonyát, vallási meggyőződését, közeli hozzátartozóit, apját, anyját – támadják, illetve szemérmének, intim testrészeinek a lemeztelenítésével és megsértésével hatnak. 
A káromlások jelentős része hatalomgyakorlást célzó, durva manipulációs eszköz a másik emberrel szemben. Az igéket tartalmazó káromlások többnyire felszólító módban állnak — azaz a másik fél akarja megmondani, mit tegyen az illető. 
A megalázó, durva és közönséges tevékenységek megtétetésével akarja a káromkodó fél földbe döngölni, lealacsonyítani a számára frusztrációt okozó személyt, illetve értéktelen, 
felesleges személynek láttatni másokkal is. A megalázó szitkok hatásmechanizmusára jellemző, hogy bizonyos esetekben lebénítják, befagyasztják a megcélzott fél kommunikációs képességeit, megtörik akaratát. A világbajnok bokszoló, Mohammed Ali állítólag már a meccsei előtt győzött durva és meghökkentő szitkaival, megfélemlítő beszédeivel. Más esetekben pontosan az a káromlások célja, hogy felhergeljék a hallgatót, s egyfajta előre megkoreografált játszmába, csatába vigyék bele, ahol végül is az győz, aki a legkeményebb és leghangosabb szitkok kimondásával pszichikailag előbb megtöri a másikat.
Szakértők szerint akkor használnak az emberek csúnya szavakat, amikor valamilyen frusztráció éri őket – egy esemény vagy egy másik személy bosszúságot, valamilyen kellemetlenséget okoz. Egyre gyakrabban lehet viszont találkozni olyan trágárságokkal is, amikor semmiféle frusztráltságról nincs szó, egyszerűen megszokásból, népszerűségvágyból vagy mondandójuk nyomósítására használják a vulgáris kifejezéseket az emberek.
Széles körben él az a nézet, hogy a káromkodások voltaképpen pozitív hatást fejtenek ki az azokat használók irányában, mivel "jótékony szelepként" kiengedjük velük a feszültséget. Nos, Ebbesen, Duncan és Koneci Amerikában tevékenykedő pszichológusok kísérletei már 1975-ben azt igazolták, hogy az egyébként fizikai agresszióra már korábban bebizonyított tételek a verbális agresszió esetében is igazak. Azaz ha valaki szitkozódással vezeti le dühét, nem él át tökéletes katarzist, a káromkodás nem eredményezi a tehertől való tényleges megszabadulást, mivel nem visz közelebb a probléma vagy a nézeteltérés valós megoldásához, csak további rombolóerőt fejt ki. Ross Campbell, az agresszió témakörének jeles kutatója egy tizenöt pontból álló skálát készített, melynek alján a nagyon fejletlen és kezdetleges feszültséglevezető technikák állnak, magasabb szinteken pedig a fejlettebb feszültségoldó módszerek. A skála legalsó pontján a passzív agresszió szerepel, azaz amikor az egyén nem tesz semmit, csak elnyeli a feszültséget, visszafogja annak kiengedését. Ez a konfliktuskezelési stratégia rendszerint pszichoszomatikus betegségekhez vezet. Majdnem ilyen kezdetleges módszer a feszültség levezetésére, ha valaki verekszik vagy tárgyakat tör-zúz, illetve tárgyakat hajigál. Szintén gyenge problémamegoldó készségre utal, ha valaki összefüggés nélkül panaszkodik, vagy másokat szidalmaz és káromol. Fejlettebb fokon áll az egyén, ha beszélni akar a gondot okozó jelenségről, s a legelső útjába kerülő személyre ráönti a frusztrációt okozó történetet. A legfejlettebb és a legörvendetesebb jelenség, ha azzal a személlyel beszélünk, akit érint az ügy, és arról a problémáról, ami a feszültséget okozza. A cél tehát a bátor, konstruktív kommunikáció. 
A szóban forgó skála is jól érzékelteti, hogy a káromkodás, a szitkozódás, mások "lebunkózása" érdemben nem segít, a zabolátlanul kifejezett agresszió nem kívánatos, mert érdemben nem csökkenti a feszültséget.


----------



## Reitenbach Kata (2009 Március 21)

egyáltalán nem mindegy mit mondunk, hogyan beszélünk, beleértve a gondolatainkat, cselekedeteinket is.
Szellemi szempontból a közönséges, durva beszéd éteri gyilkosság, ami szintén visszaszál arra, aki akarati, érzelmi gondolati szinten cselekszi. 
Karmát teremt a népnek, az emberiségnek stb...., mint a vizbe dobott kavics tovább gyürüzik.


----------



## bnrn (2009 Március 28)

Nem akarom támogatni a káromkodást, de nem jó ha elfojtjuk az indulatokat. Belátom az indulat levezetésére egy sor más módszer is van, de pl ha melóban van az ember és az egyik kollegája felhúzza, akkor nem áll neki jógázni, vagy tányért törni.

De azért hallgassuk meg a témáról Rokker Zsoltit:


----------



## Reitenbach Kata (2009 Április 3)

"Hallgassátok és értsétek meg: nem az szennyezi be az embert, ami szájába jut, hanem az szennyezi be, ami a száját elhagyja." Mt 15,10-20


----------



## esssay700k (2009 Július 3)

Majdnem mondtam valami nagyon csúnyát.


----------



## csiko70 (2009 Szeptember 15)

A k..va életbe! Csak most szóltok?!


----------



## Hunsziszi (2009 Szeptember 18)

igen de ennek van logikája is  Ha a káromkodás impotenciát okoz akkor a szép beszéd erekciót! Ezért káromkodunk az utcán munkahelyen házon kívül mert ugye a boltban elég kínos lenne.


----------



## Hunsziszi (2009 Szeptember 18)

Ja és mi a helyzet a nőkkel


----------



## kvlaco (2009 Szeptember 19)

Ez jó kérdés! 
Bár szerintem a cikk eléggé tudománytalan.
De majd kiderül 10 év alatt lemérhetjük a mai fiatalságon.


----------



## most (2009 Szeptember 20)

ha ugyvesszük h bizonyos majmoknál minden indulatot-izgamat !valos vagy fiktiv szex el vezetnek le (nöstények is !) akkor valoban jóval potensebbek lennénk...


----------



## cetnik (2009 Október 15)

Akkor jan slota hamarossan impotens lesz ha már nem az!!!


----------



## lollipopp (2009 Október 16)

Létezik olyan ember aki nem káromkodik?Na neeeeee ezt nem veszem be.......viszont a barátom is soxor káromkodik és kurvára(bocsi) nem impotens!


----------



## nsza (2010 Január 10)

Sok "tudós" ökörségét hallottam már, de ez túl tesz mindenen. Ezt vajon hány évig kutatta? És ezért még fizetést is kapott?


----------



## anici16 (2010 Január 10)

Ez is magyarázat lehet, de inkább viccesen hangzik


----------



## lth (2010 Január 10)

Úgy látszik a tudósok sok mindent meg tudnak magyarázni, de ezt valahogy nem veszem be! 
Még egy téma kellett amiből ki lehet hozni vmit vagy kutatni lehet az összefüggésket??? Nem lenne inkább jobb, ha az ember a feszültségét, idegességét azonnal oldaná? Mennyivel jobb ha elfolytunk mindent és hordozzuk magunkban? __=Egyenes út a Pszichiátriára!!!!


----------



## SydB (2010 Január 14)

a káromkodás felszabadít..


----------



## Angyalfold (2010 Január 18)

Külszolgálaton voltam, anno...
Megkérdeztem egy kettős anyanyelvű gyereket, hogy milyen nyelven álmodik...
Sajnálatomra a nekem idegen nyelvet nevezte meg...
Ekkor kérdeztem tőle: ha hirtelen sokk ér, magyarul káromkodsz?
Határozott IGEN volt a válasza 
Magyar vagy fiam!


----------



## Feketemamba (2010 Január 28)

lyvian írta:


> Egy kutató szerint a káromkodás impotenciát okoz
> 
> 
> A jekatyerinburgi Ökológiai Központ tudományos vezetője, Gennagyij Cseurin azt állítja, sikerült kiderítenie a nyomdafestéket nem tűrő szavak eredetét és kísérleti úton bizonyítania, a káromkodás negatív hatással van a férfierőre - olvasható a NEWS orosz nyelvű hírportálján.
> ...


Napi 5 órát káromkodom, mégsem csökkent a "fickósságom". Akkor hogy is van ez ?


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Február 5)

lyvian írta:


> Egy kutató szerint a káromkodás impotenciát okoz
> 
> 
> A jekatyerinburgi Ökológiai Központ tudományos vezetője, Gennagyij Cseurin azt állítja, sikerült kiderítenie a nyomdafestéket nem tűrő szavak eredetét és kísérleti úton bizonyítania, a káromkodás negatív hatással van a férfierőre - olvasható a NEWS orosz nyelvű hírportálján.
> ...


Ez egyfelől demagógia, másfelől ékes példája annak hogyan lehet félre értelmezni megfigyeléseket.
A káromkodást ugyanis általában finoman szólva is izgalmi állapot kíséri aminek már ugye komoly élettani hatásai vannak kezdve a magas vérnyomástól egészen az idegi és hormonális problémákig bezárólag. Ezeknek mind hatása van a potenciára a szavakkal ellentétben.

Mostanában egyre másra jelennek meg ezek a tanulmányok amelyek a "mondtam a gyerekemnek hogy ne ugráljon az ágyon cipőben mert megverem és azóta valamiért nem ugrál rajta, mintha csak tudná hogy hogy bosszant vele, hát nem okos?" kategóriába esnek.

Különösen a blikk-ben megjelenő egyes ilyen félőrült következtetések kapcsán szoktam a falat kaparni kínomban.


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Február 5)

Feketemamba írta:


> Napi 5 órát káromkodom, mégsem csökkent a "fickósságom". Akkor hogy is van ez ?


Nincs benne elég "feeling".


----------



## norsz (2010 Február 21)

mlg hogy a káromkodás de egy hü***ség


----------



## misslaura (2010 Február 22)

Szoktam káromkodni én is bevallom , föleg vezetés közbe ,
megkönnyebülök , természetesen magyarul ! 
ugy az Igazi !! :lol:


----------



## Rickytikitavvi (2010 Február 23)

*nohát*

Empirikusan bizonyítani tudom hogy nem igaz...


----------



## AndiC (2010 Március 3)

Nem forditva van ez, az impotencia (is) okoz káromkodást?!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 3)

AndiC írta:


> Nem forditva van ez, az impotencia (is) okoz káromkodást?!


 







 Van benne valami.......


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 3)

Szerintem egy "jóizű" káromkodás jót tesz a stressz és a frusztráció ellen. Nem feltétlen szükségeltetik bántó és negativ módon káromkodnunk.Ha liberálisan kezeljük a káromkodást és "megtanuljuk" mikor hunyjunk szemet egy káromkodáskor, semmi gond.


----------



## hangay13 (2010 Március 6)

TH6777 írta:


> Szerintem egy "jóizű" káromkodás jót tesz a stressz és a frusztráció ellen. Nem feltétlen szükségeltetik bántó és negativ módon káromkodnunk.Ha liberálisan kezeljük a káromkodást és "megtanuljuk" mikor hunyjunk szemet egy káromkodáskor, semmi gond.


 
Szerintem a káromkodás nem jóízű.
Azt, aki sűrűn alkalmazza elítélem. De vannak olyan helyzetek, amikor megértem, időnként hirtelen felindulásomban én is alkalmazom. Viszont nem szeretem azt, hogy vannak olyanok, akik szinte kötőszóként használják a "négy betűs" szavakat.
Van olyan történet, vicc aminek elmesélésénél nem kerülhető el ezen szavak használata, mert körülírásuk sokat ront rajtuk. Most már irodalminak nevezett művekben is sokszor túlzásba esnek.
Csak ritkán, és megfelelő alkalommal kellene használni!


----------



## minaora (2010 Május 11)

... és mi a helyzet az azóta kialakult káromkodásokkal, amiket még nem kántáltak varázsigeként? 

Egyébként lehet, hogy az impotenciát nem a káromkodás okozza, hanem a stressz, ami valószínűleg a káromkodást is...


----------



## hangay13 (2011 Február 24)

Nemrég láttam egy műsort a TV-ben, amiben többek között a káromkodásról is szó esett. Ott azt bizonygatták, hogy a fájdalmat jobban tűri az, aki közben káromkodik. A feszültség levezetésében is hatásos.
Ilyen szempontból az impotencia kialakulását akár akadályozhatja, késleltetheti is.
Nem változott a véleményem arról, hogy a rendszeresen, feleslegesen használt durva szavak engem taszítanak. Szerintem az esélyes szerelmi partnerek közül is kevesen nyerhetők meg ilyen szöveggel. Ha impotenciát nem is okoz, de a partner keresésnél, megtartásban hátrány.


----------



## Polllen (2011 Március 6)

hangay13 írta:


> Szerintem a káromkodás nem jóízű.
> Azt, aki sűrűn alkalmazza elítélem. De vannak olyan helyzetek, amikor megértem, időnként hirtelen felindulásomban én is alkalmazom. Viszont nem szeretem azt, hogy vannak olyanok, akik szinte kötőszóként használják a "négy betűs" szavakat.
> Van olyan történet, vicc aminek elmesélésénél nem kerülhető el ezen szavak használata, mert körülírásuk sokat ront rajtuk. Most már irodalminak nevezett művekben is sokszor túlzásba esnek.
> Csak ritkán, és megfelelő alkalommal kellene használni!



Ha a szó eredeti jelentését vesszük, akkor tényleg semmi jóízű nem lehet csúnya, sértő szavak használatában, de rengeteg olyan "káromkodás" van, aminek ma már semmi ilyesmit nem tulajdonítunk. Azokkal akár még viccesen is elütheted a mérged...


----------



## hangay13 (2011 Március 6)

Bendediver írta:


> Ismét egy baromság.


 
Nem szabad ilyen durván minősíteni semmit, még akkor sem, ha nem értünk vele egyet. Más véleménye nem biztos, hogy "baromság", mert mi másképp gondoljok!
Amiről én írtam, az egy olyan műsor volt, ahol be is mutatták a kisérleteket egy tudományos csatornán.
Nem hiszem, hogy csak bulvárhírként, "baromság"-ként kellene kezelni!
Ez engem is bánt! Bár nem saját véleményemet írtam. De egyetértek a tartalmával.
A fizikai és érzelmi fájdalmak elviselésében tényleg segít, ha durva, máskor nem megegedhető kifejezésekre ragadtatja magát az ember. Ha ráütök az ujjamra szögbeverés közben én is mondok durván hangzó szavakat. Amikor olyan sérelem ér, amit úgy érzem ok nélkül kaptam, előfordul, hogy ilyen szavakkal minősítem. Ha ezt megteszem, segít az elviselésében.
Továbbra is elitélem a feleslegesen, "kötőszó"-ként használt durva szavakat! Az ilyenek engem taszítanak, remélem másokat is.
Ha a véleményemet így minősítik bánt (ha más véleményét az is, még akkor is ha nem értek vele egyet, persze, csak akkor, ha nem eleve provokatív, sértő szándékkal írták, vagy mondták)!


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

Manapság mi mindent elhisznek az emberek..


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Május 6)

*Sziasztok Mindenkikiss*

*Szeretettel ajánlom figyelmetekbe a Ch-n elindult árverést :grin:*

*Itt érhető el:*
http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=167


*Köszönöm figyelmeteket*

*Szép napot*

*üdv Anyóka*


----------



## KicsiTigris (2011 Június 13)

Ha tényleg impotenciát okozna már sok lenne a használhatatlan "fegyverzet"XD Így is sok a félig impotens: húzni tudja de tolni már nem...


----------



## jusztin1968 (2013 Február 9)

van akinak meg az jön be .Nem?


----------



## Krisztina1967 (2013 Március 23)

Ha tényleg íg van nagyon sok impotens ember fog szaladgálni a világban szerintem.


----------



## mrjones (2013 Április 2)

Boszi írta:


> Nem maga a karomkodas miatt lesznek impotensek ha egyaltalan azok lesznek, hanem altalaban a karomkodok egy merges, feszult, stresszes emberek es ez az ami befolyasolja az egeszseget tobbek kozott feltehetoen az impotenciat.



Arról nem is beszélve, hogy az a bestresszelt ember, aki még káromkodni se káromkodik (mer' nehogy impotens legyen!) mennyire lesz ettől még stresszesebb, következésképpen még impotensebb.

Szóval akkor már inkább káromkodjon az ember, mint lógassa a... khmm... az orrát.


----------



## kótyag (2013 Július 24)

" A káromkodás, a szitkozódás nem más, mint az agresszió egyik megnyilvánulási formája, a verbális agresszió része. A káromkodások alapvető tulajdonsága, hogy amennyiben valamelyik embertársunkat illetik, annak legintimebb szféráit – Istenhez fűződő viszonyát, vallási meggyőződését, közeli hozzátartozóit, apját, anyját – támadják, illetve szemérmének, intim testrészeinek a lemeztelenítésével és megsértésével hatnak. 
A káromlások jelentős része hatalomgyakorlást célzó, durva manipulációs eszköz a másik emberrel szemben. Az igéket tartalmazó káromlások többnyire felszólító módban állnak — azaz a másik fél akarja megmondani, mit tegyen az illető. 
A megalázó, durva és közönséges tevékenységek megtétetésével akarja a káromkodó fél földbe döngölni, lealacsonyítani a számára frusztrációt okozó személyt, illetve értéktelen, 
felesleges személynek láttatni másokkal is. A megalázó szitkok hatásmechanizmusára jellemző, hogy bizonyos esetekben lebénítják, befagyasztják a megcélzott fél kommunikációs képességeit, megtörik akaratát"

Idézet a 15. h.sz.-ból.

Oda kanyarodtunk a témától ki-mitől fél a legjobban az esetleges következmények közül ( anyagi gondok, Impotencia, férfivá válás - A nőknél ez is egyféle impotecia-félelem ugye? mert hisz a férfias nő (akár bajusz nélküli is lehet) nem igazán vonzó v. nőies, vagy az őrületig fokozódó stressz. Káromkodásunkban szerintem tényleg megpróbálunk az igazi ledorongoló igéket nem kimondani (főleg nem szemtől szemben) inkább fordulunk távoli dolgok lehúzásához (isten - a te istened szidásához vagy mondjuk a kormány ilyen és olyan stb. pláne ha tiéd , a dohánygyárakat is hallottam már szidni!
Talán az is a magas frusztrációs szintünkről árulkodik ha az ember nem tudja mi baja de ha máskor (esetleg másnak) bevált hátha neki is segít!

Ahhoz , hogy esetleg visszafogjuk magunkat (ha lehet) a káromkodástól és a stressztől, ilyen (fórumindító) cikkeket kell olvasni. Lássuk ki mennyire fél az impotenciától vagy a férfiasodástól.
Ismerek és ismertem olyan nőket akikről el lehet mondani, hogy kihasználták hogy nőnek látszanak rámenősen káromkodtak nekik többet elnéztek a mellük és a szoknyájuk miatt az emberek. De a környezetükben senki sem tartotta (tartja) vonzónak nőiesnek őket. 
Mintha mégiscsak lenne valami benne.


----------



## Genialis (2013 Augusztus 6)

F.szom!


----------



## blober (2013 Augusztus 11)

Ezzel a logikával... ha egy nagyon jól nevelt, müvelt ember felháborodottan - csudanemjójázik, ugyanazt éri el amit faragatlan férfitársa aki keményen nevén nevez mindent. 

Azt hiszem sok embernél a káromkodás annyira be van épülve a beszédstilusba, hogy különösebb érzelmeket nem vált ki. Ha örömében káromkodik az pozitiv. Ha bánatában káromkodik az is pozitiv. Ha mérgében káromkodik akkor lehet pozitiv mint feszültségoldó, de lehet negativ is mint felhergelö. 
Tehát ebben a kis tanulmányomban bemutattam, hogy a káromkodás inkább pozitiv mint negativ! A csudanemjóját... a hétfán fütyülöjét... a RÈZANGYALÀT!!!


----------



## battuta (2013 Augusztus 11)

Feljebb tagadták a jó ízű káromkodás létét
Pontosabban a jó ízű jelzőt kifogásolta
Ő félreérti
Ez csak egy elnevezés
Később elismerte annak feszültségoldó hatását
Hát pont erre érti a népszáj
Nem pedig az állandó kötőszavaként használt csúnya beszédre
Régen még feszültségoldóként a tányér földhöz vágását is elismerték
Bár ez már hasonlít arra kitöltöm a mérgem valamin
Mondok ami erről eszembe jut:Hányszor látni a kocsi kerekébe belerúgó valakit amikor dühös a kocsira
Neki az is feszültségoldó
A közös bennük az agresszivitás
Akkor hát feszültségoldó-e amiket mondunk itt fentebb vagy csak szokás?
A káromkodás is egy verbális agresszió
Ami mára már túlburjánzott
Genialis pl nem káromkodik hanem pocsékul beszél


----------



## Mityu21 (2016 Augusztus 18)

Boszi írta:


> Nem maga a karomkodas miatt lesznek impotensek ha egyaltalan azok lesznek, hanem altalaban a karomkodok egy merges, feszult, stresszes emberek es ez az ami befolyasolja az egeszseget tobbek kozott feltehetoen az impotenciat.


Én lazán szoktam káromkodni, nem vagyok közben ideges. Mondjuk impotens sem. (még.. )


----------



## mellody31 (2020 November 13)

lyvian írta:


> Egy kutató szerint a káromkodás impotenciát okoz
> 
> 
> A jekatyerinburgi Ökológiai Központ tudományos vezetője, Gennagyij Cseurin azt állítja, sikerült kiderítenie a nyomdafestéket nem tűrő szavak eredetét és kísérleti úton bizonyítania, a káromkodás negatív hatással van a férfierőre - olvasható a NEWS orosz nyelvű hírportálján.
> ...


Ez fantasztikus következtetés.


----------

